# The Artful Stockpicker



## Knobby22 (27 September 2005)

"The Artful Stockpicker" by Peter Hegarty is a recently released book by Peter, well known in forums as PeterH. He is a Melbournian.

The book is more for the investor than the trader and includes many helpful hints on what to look for in stocks. It is written for small investors.

Examples include look at tax paid and why assets don't matter. 
I would recommend it to anyone wanting a better understanding of investing.
It is not a perfect book but very honest and I feel most investors and even traders will learn something from it.

Knobby


----------

